# work out at the gym



## Jon in FL

Wie sagt man auf deutsch:

_Do you work out?_  In the context of at the gym. 

Would I just use:  Bewegung shaffst dich?

Danke


----------



## Kuestenwache

"To work out" is just "trainieren". "I work out at a gym every day" - "Ich trainieren jeden Tag im Fitnessstudio".


----------



## Todessprache

Hehe.

Du kannst auch sagen. 

Pumpst du?

Ich gehe pumpen./Ich pumpe.

Ich pumpe in der Muckibude jeden Tag.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Hmm "pumpen" bezeichnet eigentlich nur Muskelaufbautraining, Laufband und der gleichen also Dinge die man unter "doing cardio" zusammenfassen würde fallen da nicht drunter. Ich bin mir jetzt allerdings nicht ganz sicher ob das nicht auch auf "to work out" zutrifft, wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Todessprache

Kuestenwache said:


> Hmm "pumpen" bezeichnet eigentlich nur Muskelaufbautraining, Laufband und der gleichen also Dinge die man unter "doing cardio" zusammenfassen würde fallen da nicht drunter. Ich bin mir jetzt allerdings nicht ganz sicher ob das nicht auch auf "to work out" zutrifft, wie sieht das aus?


 
Nee, auf Englisch meint man ausschliesslich das Pumpen, wenn man von 'work out' spricht, deswegen mein Vorschlag. 'Exercise' umfasst alles andere, aber 'to go work out' heisst pumpen gehen, bin mir hundertpro sicher.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ok wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Todessprache

Kuestenwache said:


> Ok wieder was gelernt.


 
Man lernt nie aus. 

Ich lerne staendig neue Sachen im Englisch und im Deutschen.


----------



## Toadie

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass "work out" Muskelaufbautraining bezeichnen sollte.  Ich persönlich würde sagen: "I just worked out" nachdem ich gerade laufen gegangen bin, oder so etwas Ähnliches.  Ich finde, "exercise" ist ein formellerer Ausdruck als "work out", aber die beiden sind gleichbedeutend.


----------



## brian

I agree with Toadie. Not to be sexist or anything  but imagine a girl saying, "Hey I'm going to work out. Be back later." In my mind, I don't see her pumping iron. Yes, maybe she'll lift _some_ weights, but I imagine cardio, aerobics, etc. as well. "To work out" really refers to any- and everything, I'd say. (But it's true that "exercise" usually doesn't refer to weightlifting.)


----------



## Kuestenwache

This was exactly my feeling at first, maybe it depends on the context.


----------



## Todessprache

brian8733 said:


> I agree with Toadie. Not to be sexist or anything  but imagine a girl saying, "Hey I'm going to work out. Be back later." In my mind, I don't see her pumping iron. Yes, maybe she'll lift _some_ weights, but I imagine cardio, aerobics, etc. as well. "To work out" really refers to any- and everything, I'd say. (But it's true that "exercise" usually doesn't refer to weightlifting.)


 
I disagree.


----------



## brian

...as is your right.

Here are some of my personal uses. (You can add "I'm going..." in front of any of them to get a full sentence that I personally would and do say.)

_to lift_ = "to weightlift, to lift weights" <-- I never say "to pump (iron)" except jokingly
_to run/jog
to bike
to swim
to do cardio_ = to do any combination of biking, running, jumping, whatever--aerobic exercises

I personally never actually say "I'm going to exercise," though I would use the word in a general sense, e.g. "I like to exercise" or "I exercise to stay in shape."

Now, for _me_, when I say, "I'm going to work out," it really very simply means that I'm going to the gym... to do lots of things... _all_ of the above sometimes. That's why for me it includes any and every kind of exercise.

I will concede that "to work out" _does_ imply more than just cardio--i.e. at least some kind of weightlifting, or maybe sit-ups, push-ups, pull-ups, etc. Some kind of muscle-toning/building workout. (So I wouldn't say I'm going to "work out" to mean just run or swim.) But working out, for me, also encompasses all of the other things, too.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Let's agree that "to work out" is all the sort of exercises you can see someone is doing without examening him scientifically (measuring heart rate or oxygen in his breath), but just by looking and saying "well that fellow is in great shape, im sure he's working out", we can now each decide whether we want to include a healthy taint and the ability to walk up two stairs without loosing breath.


----------



## sokol

Laut Collins English Dictionary (also British English) ist "workout" "a period of physical exercise or training", und als Beispiel ist auch ganz simples Aerobic angegeben: "... a 35-minute aerobic workout".

Hauptsächlich möchte ich aber etwas dazu sagen:


Todessprache said:


> Ich gehe pumpen./Ich pumpe.


In *dieser *Bedeutung (also "workout") mag "pumpen" in manchen Regionen Deutschlands durchaus üblich sein, vielleicht ist es auch generell Jugendslang in D; das Wort ist aber jedenfalls noch nicht in den Duden aufgenommen worden, und mir ist es übrigens auch völlig unbekannt - ich habe es noch nie gehört.

Von daher würde ich also Lernern der deutschen Sprache nicht unbedingt empfehlen, "pumpen" zu verwenden - sie könnten missverstanden werden. In jedem Fall ist "pumpen" aber nicht Standardsprache.


----------



## Todessprache

sokol said:


> Laut Collins English Dictionary (also British English) ist "workout" "a period of physical exercise or training", und als Beispiel ist auch ganz simples Aerobic angegeben: "... a 35-minute aerobic workout".
> 
> Hauptsächlich möchte ich aber etwas dazu sagen:
> 
> In *dieser *Bedeutung (also "workout") mag "pumpen" in manchen Regionen Deutschlands durchaus üblich sein, vielleicht ist es auch generell Jugendslang in D; das Wort ist aber jedenfalls noch nicht in den Duden aufgenommen worden, und mir ist es übrigens auch völlig unbekannt - ich habe es noch nie gehört.
> 
> Von daher würde ich also Lernern der deutschen Sprache nicht unbedingt empfehlen, "pumpen" zu verwenden - sie könnten missverstanden werden. In jedem Fall ist "pumpen" aber nicht Standardsprache.


 
Ich habe nie sagt, dass es in irgendeiner Weise Standard ist, bloss, dass ich unter 'workout' ausschliesslich Krafttraining verstehe. 

Da gibts viele Unterschiede zwischen Piefinesisch und Oesterreichisch; ich wuerde mal wetten, dass die meisten Piefkes das Wort 'wutzeln' auch nicht verstehen wuerden , oder?


----------



## sokol

Todessprache said:


> Ich habe nie sagt, dass es in irgendeiner Weise Standard ist, bloss, dass ich unter 'workout' ausschliesslich Krafttraining verstehe.
> 
> Da gibts viele Unterschiede zwischen Piefinesisch und Oesterreichisch (...)


Es geht in diesem Fall durchaus *nicht *um den Unterschied zwischen österreichischem Deutsch und bundesdeutschem Deutsch: wie ich erwähnt habe, ist das Wort "pumpen" in der Bedeutung "Krafttraining - workout" *nicht* im Duden (Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch: 5. Auflage, Mannheim 2003).

Wenn du eine aktuellere Auflage zitieren kannst, die "pumpen = Krafttraining" anführt, dann akzeptiere ich das natürlich. 
Das Universalwörterbuch listet übrigens auch die gebräuchlichsten Slangausdrücke, sodass mir durchaus gerechtfertigt erscheint, ein nicht im Duden angeführtes Wort als zumindest "regional" einzustufen: was eine für Lerner (die ja verstanden werden wollen) durchaus relevante Information ist.

So, wie sich mir der Sachverhalt darstellt, ist also "pumpen = Krafttraining" durchaus nicht (bundesdeutsche!) Standardsprache und noch nicht einmal (gemein-bundesdeutscher!) Slang, was mir in diesem Fall durchaus erwähnenswert scheint.


----------



## Todessprache

sokol said:


> Es geht in diesem Fall durchaus *nicht *um den Unterschied zwischen österreichischem Deutsch und bundesdeutschem Deutsch: wie ich erwähnt habe, ist das Wort "pumpen" in der Bedeutung "Krafttraining - workout" *nicht* im Duden (Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch: 5. Auflage, Mannheim 2003).
> 
> Wenn du eine aktuellere Auflage zitieren kannst, die "pumpen = Krafttraining" anführt, dann akzeptiere ich das natürlich.
> Das Universalwörterbuch listet übrigens auch die gebräuchlichsten Slangausdrücke, sodass mir durchaus gerechtfertigt erscheint, ein nicht im Duden angeführtes Wort als zumindest "regional" einzustufen: was eine für Lerner (die ja verstanden werden wollen) durchaus relevante Information ist.
> 
> So, wie sich mir der Sachverhalt darstellt, ist also "pumpen = Krafttraining" durchaus nicht (bundesdeutsche!) Standardsprache und noch nicht einmal (gemein-bundesdeutscher!) Slang, was mir in diesem Fall durchaus erwähnenswert scheint.


 
Erfunden hab ichs jedenfalls net.

*6 Tage die Woche pumpen?* 

*Einem Otto-Normal-Pumper würde ich raten*

http://www.bodybuilding-forum.at/showthread.php?t=25142

*Kiffen und Pumpen*

http://board.raidrush.ws/showthread.php?t=369529

*So, ich wills jetzt wissen, wer von euch geht pumpen?*

http://www.portablegaming.de/sonstiges/5094-wirds-muskuloes-geht-pumpen.html

Also hat sich es auf jeden Fall bei vielen Leuten als normal eingebuergert. Wohl nicht so gut fuer Anfaenger, da haste Recht!​


----------



## sokol

Todessprache said:


> Also hat sich es auf jeden Fall bei vielen Leuten als normal eingebuergert.


Gut, jetzt wissen wir also, was das für ein Wort ist: in Bodybuilder-Kreisen durchaus geläufig.

Ich würde aber weiterhin bezweifeln, dass das Wort in dieser Bedeutung allgemein bekannt ist; es ist eher ein fachsprachlicher Begriff, wenn man so will.


----------



## Todessprache

sokol said:


> Gut, jetzt wissen wir also, was das für ein Wort ist: in *Bodybuilder-Kreisen* durchaus geläufig.
> 
> Ich würde aber weiterhin bezweifeln, dass das Wort in dieser Bedeutung allgemein bekannt ist; es ist eher ein fachsprachlicher Begriff, wenn man so will.


 
Hehe. Jawohl.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

sokol said:


> Laut Collins English Dictionary (also British English) ist "workout" "a period of physical exercise or training", und als Beispiel ist auch ganz simples Aerobic angegeben: "... a 35-minute aerobic workout".


Indeed. A "workout" can be performed with almost any physical sport or activity, whether it's gymnastics, fencing, athletics, cycling, ballet dancing, or whatever.



sokol said:


> In *dieser *Bedeutung (also "workout") mag "pumpen" in manchen Regionen Deutschlands durchaus üblich sein ...


The original English term (as already hinted at by Brian) is _"pumping iron"_, which was popularized in the 1970s (around the time that Arnold Schwarzenegger was at the height of his success). As the words suggest, the term implies shifting (iron) weights (i.e., weight training), and not any other form of workout. There was even a film of the same name, made in 1977, starring Mr. Schwarzenegger himself.



sokol said:


> Von daher würde ich also Lernern der deutschen Sprache nicht unbedingt empfehlen, "pumpen" zu verwenden - sie könnten missverstanden werden. In jedem Fall ist "pumpen" aber nicht Standardsprache.


Even in English-speaking countries, people would look at you strangely if you were only to say _"I'm going pumping" _. You'd have to provide more context. For example:

_"I'm going to pump some iron down at the local gym."_

Likewise, more context would no doubt also be required when using the borrowed English term _"pumpen"_ in German. For example, maybe I could see myself jokingly saying to friends or colleagues _"Ich gehe [jetzt/heute abend/...] ins Fitnessstudio Gewichte pumpen!"_. They still might not know what what I mean, though! 

But 99% of the time (especially at my standard of "bodybuilding"), I'd just say something like:

_*"Ich gehe ins Fitnessstudio trainieren"*_. 

In other words, I agree with Kuestenwache (post #2) on this one.

Abba


----------



## Todessprache

> Abba


 
I would never say 'pump' in English, just German.


----------



## sokol

ABBA Stanza said:


> There was even a film of the same name, made in 1977, starring Mr. Schwarzenegger himself.


Never heard of that film, ever. 
The German title is the same as in English, at least according to German Wiki.

Anyway, I think it is now clear that "pumpen" in this meaning is rather bodybuilder slang than any regional variety.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Well I don't actually consider myself a bodybuilder, but my friends and I used that word quite frequently when we were talking about a workout including weights. I always considered it rather real slang than colloquial language though. E.g. I would never use that word during an examination of a physician if he asked me whether I exercised or not. I'd rather use the term "ich mache regelmäßig was für die Arme/die Beine/die Brust/...". I think in a conversation about workouts everyone would understand the meaning of "pumpen", so everybody who is interested in working out will have come across it.
I think we can cut it down to: Those who do it, know the word, those who don't, don't have to know it anyway.


----------



## Sepia

Toadie said:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass "work out" Muskelaufbautraining bezeichnen sollte. Ich persönlich würde sagen: "I just worked out" nachdem ich gerade laufen gegangen bin, oder so etwas Ähnliches. Ich finde, "exercise" ist ein formellerer Ausdruck als "work out", aber die beiden sind gleichbedeutend.


 

I can go work out on the heavy bag, right? Am schweren Sandsack trainieren. 

Das ist kein Muskelaufbautraining, wie du sagst.


----------



## Baranxi

Just offering a variant:
At least in my area, the colloquial form for "Do you work out?" would be _"Gehste ins/zum Fitness?"_, elliptical without -studio/-center (which allows for any form of exercise available at a gym).


----------

